# Game Time!!!!  Movie Quotes



## scoutfinch (9 May 2006)

On of my favourite movie quotes!!! I am sure it won't be difficult to identify the character or the movie.  If you guess, make sure you include a quote of your own for someone else to answer!

My quote:

Are you quitting on me? Well, are you? Then quit, you slimy f*cking walrus-looking piece of sh*t. Get the f*ck off of my obstacle. Get the f*ck down off of my obstacle. Now. Move it. I'm going to rip your balls off, so you cannot contaminate the rest of the world. I will motivate you, Private Pyle, if it short-dicks every cannibal on the Congo.


----------



## Trinity (9 May 2006)

Eli, Eli Lama Sabachthani


Last Temptation of Christ      ;D


WHAT..  What were you expecting, something from Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
"Excellent!"  :


----------



## scoutfinch (9 May 2006)

TRINITY!!!! You didn't guess my quote... it's a game, remember!!! Geez....


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 May 2006)

Half the folks here shake their heads wondering why anyone would expect basic training to be like FMJ, the others, newly arrived, can't understand why it isn't.

Perhaps something a little more challenging - sadly Google will defeat this thread anyway .....

"I am going to be killed responsibly, on horseback, as a compliment to the cavalry. "


----------



## Trinity (10 May 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> TRINITY!!!! You didn't guess my quote... it's a game, remember!!! Geez....



No..  apparently.. I missed the point... not the first nor the last time.

Sides,  hrm.. Pvt. Pyle, get off my obs ticale.  Way to easy.  
God I love Pyle.


----------



## TCBF (10 May 2006)

Ich bin Gunnery Sergeant Hartman und werde euch hier ausbilden. Von nun an redet ihr nur noch, wenn ihr angesprochen seid und das erste und das letzte Wort aus eurem dreckigen Maul wird 'Sir' sein. Habt ihr Maden das verstanden?


----------



## aesop081 (10 May 2006)

"he pulls out a knife, you pull out a gun.  He sends one of your guys to the hospital, you send one of his to the morgue"


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> "he pulls out a knife, you pull out a gun.  He sends one of your guys to the hospital, you send one of his to the morgue"



Connery to Costner in "The Untouchables"

"  When the hell did 'my country right or wrong' become 'fu** this sh**?"


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 May 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> sadly Google will defeat this thread anyway .....



"Army.ca: The Motion Picture".  Starring Michael Richards as Mike Bobbitt.


----------



## fourninerzero (10 May 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> On of my favourite movie quotes!!! I am sure it won't be difficult to identify the character or the movie.  If you guess, make sure you include a quote of your own for someone else to answer!
> 
> My quote:
> 
> Are you quitting on me? Well, are you? Then quit, you slimy f*cking walrus-looking piece of sh*t. Get the f*ck off of my obstacle. Get the f*ck down off of my obstacle. Now. Move it. I'm going to rip your balls off, so you cannot contaminate the rest of the world. I will motivate you, Private Pyle, if it short-dicks every cannibal on the Congo.



Good ol' Full Metal Jacket.

Here is two of my favorites to throw in.

And shepherds we shall be, for thee my Lord for thee, Power hath descended forth from thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out thy command, we shall flow a river forth to thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be. In nomine patris, et filii... 
[they cock their guns] 
Connor, Murphy: ...et spiritus sancti. 
[blam] 

and

The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.


----------



## a_majoor (10 May 2006)

> 'Cause there's a conflict in every human heart between the rational, the irrational, between good and evil. And good does not always triumph. "


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 May 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> Good ol' Full Metal Jacket.
> 
> Here is two of my favorites to throw in.
> 
> ...



Two Awsome Movies


1st Quote : Boondock Saints


2nd Quote: Jules From Pulp Fiction

ok. guess this one...

its not exactly hard...



> #####: [referring to the Johnny Chimpo cartoon] It's really funny, Cap! It's Afghanistanimation


----------



## Furniture (10 May 2006)

The line is from Super Troopers, I believe it was Rabbit who said it.

Try this:

"The swallow may fly south with the sun or the house martin or the plover may seek warmer climes in winter, yet these are not strangers to our land?"


----------



## Enzo (10 May 2006)

Man, it's late, I'm an insomniac, totally bored and I can't even respond since the assinine thread I wouldn't have minded jumping back in on for a bit was closed down earlier. The price I pay for living on the coast I see (bloody time zones). And now, it's come to this...

Game on.

Weatherdog, your quote is a fair attempt as it's spoken by King Arthur in the beginning of _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_.

I'll have to think on this for awhile, see if I can't come up with something truly worthy.

P.S.

As I'm a type "A" I have to get this out.

Kirkhill - Yep, thinking like a soldier, go figure that one eh? (God, I had to get that out, so childish, but so satisfying... I gotta get out more).

Franko - Yep, I'm back. I'll drop a PM to say hi.

Cheers...


----------



## Enzo (10 May 2006)

Ok, I think I may have a Google killer here. I also think I may have giving this one away, but it's worth a shot. Think of this as the continuation to my response above:

*"Get back in the tank."*
"What for?"
*"Because I said so!"*
"We're going home sir."
*"Yes. In a tank."*
"WHY CAN'T WE GO HOME IN A F***IN HELICOPTER!!"


----------



## chaos75 (10 May 2006)

Enzo said:
			
		

> Ok, I think I may have a Google killer here. I also think I may have giving this one away, but it's worth a shot. Think of this as the continuation to my response above:
> 
> *"Get back in the tank."*
> "What for?"
> ...




Easy one - THE BEAST

One of the best tanker movies of all time and in Afghanistan nonetheless.

Ill throw one out there as well.

"A f****** tiger....never get out of the f****** boat man..."

Maybe not exact words but close enough to get it I think.


----------



## muffin (10 May 2006)

chaos75 said:
			
		

> "A f****** tiger....never get out of the f****** boat man..."



Close ... lol "A motherf*cking tiger!" ...  Apocalypse Now (1979)

_
CHEF
		(continuing; screaming)
	Goddamn -- Jesus Christ tiger --
	motherf*cking tiger -- ohhhhhhhhh --

Willard jams another clip in his gun and backs out of
the clearing, covering the bushes and runs, scared
out of his head as well.


107  FULL SHOT - THE BOAT - THE CREW

They all are armed -- Lance has the twin 50's pointed into
the jungle. Chef comes screaming out of the brush, throws
his rifle into the boat and dives headfirst after it.

		CHEF
		(hysterical)
	Ohhhh -- tiger ! Oh goddamn !
	It's a tiger ! Jesus Christ !
	Goddamn, a tiger ! Ohhhhhhhh.

The Chief tries to grab him; takes his gun away, but is
unable to take a hold of the Chef, as he slithers around
the boat, trying to find safety. willard follows from the
jungle -- The Chef is moaning and stares off into the night.

		LANCE
	What's this tiger shit?

		WILLARD
	No shit... I think I shot the
	hell out of him.

		LANCE
	You think?

		WILLARD
	I wasn't looking.. I was running.

		CLEAN
	Was a big tiger -- no shit?

		WILLARD
	Who stopped to measure him -- let's
	get the hell out of here.

		CHEF
	A motherf*cking tiger -- I could've
	been killed.

The ENGINE ROARS to life -- the P.B.R. pulls away with great
speed.

		CHIEF
	You forgot the mangoes, didn't
	you?

		CHEF
	Mangoes? There as a f*cking
	tiger in the woods -- I could've
	been eaten alive. I'm never
	going into that jungle again.
	I gotta remember never get out of
	the boat; never get outta the boat._

http://sfy.ru/sfy.html?script=apocalypse_now_draft 


Now let me think of one.....


----------



## muffin (10 May 2006)

I'm not leaving, sir.

The hell you aren't, you're comin'
with me if I have to drag you every
inch of the way.  You hear me,
Private?


----------



## Hockeycaper (10 May 2006)

This is from Saving Private Ryan.

I'll go with......" Yippie ki yea mother fu*#er"


----------



## scoutfinch (10 May 2006)

It took me a minute but it has to be Die Hard.

How about:

"How's it feel to be on the front page of every newspaper in the english-speaking world, even though the other side denies the incident? Congratulations. "


----------



## muffin (10 May 2006)

Ooooooooooh Top Gun!

How about :

Beautiful morning, Sergeant!
What are you a f*cking weatherman now?

muffin


----------



## Pea (10 May 2006)

Yay! That would be_ We Were Soldiers_. I love that movie.

Ok..one for the sap in us all.

"You know, the only thing that scares me is that you might love him more than you love me."
"I love YOU, Danny"


----------



## Brat56 (10 May 2006)

Sorry everyone, this one is a tad long...but it's my absolute favorite!
************************************************************************************************
Movie Quote:
Son, we live in a world that has walls, and those walls have to be guarded by men with guns. Whose gonna do it? You? You, Lt.  I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for ....., and you curse the marines. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That ...... death, while tragic, probably saved lives. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall. We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to.


----------



## Hockeycaper (10 May 2006)

Is this from aAFew good Men?


----------



## scoutfinch (10 May 2006)

Absolutely A Few Good Men... given away by "And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives."... In my mind's eye, I can even see nicholson saying it.


----------



## Brat56 (10 May 2006)

And I even took out the names! LOL


----------



## scoutfinch (10 May 2006)

How 'bout this one...

"Rumor has it that he reads the Marine manual before he mounts his old lady, just to assure he does it in a orderly proficient military manner."


----------



## Pea (10 May 2006)

Heartbreak Ridge..

And I see no one has guessed mine from above. I'll add another from the same movie that the men might actually recognize.

"Hey, you know you're not supposed to be painting titties on the side of my airplanes, and if you do, don't make 'em lop-sided."  
"They we're lop-sided, Earl."


----------



## Hockeycaper (10 May 2006)

Now you are quoting my favorite movie 

Heart Break Ridge....with the memorable Gunny Higway (Clint Eastwood).

Ok Lets try an old one.....

" What are you guys doing?...(.Response) Putting on the foil coach!


----------



## Journeyman (10 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Heartbreak Ridge..
> 
> And I see no one has guessed mine from above. I'll add another from the same movie that the men might actually recognize.
> 
> ...



Pearl Harbor was such a _bad_ movie Pea!

How about.......
"Me? I prefer Kenny G....the early stuff before he sold out"

(possibly obscure, from a different sort of "war" movie     )


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 May 2006)

I don't see the challenge in posting popular quotes from movies everyone has seen, how about something more obscure?

Something like:

"You Canadians are the hand-picked best of the best trained army in the world. We'll soon see about that."


----------



## Pea (10 May 2006)

Sure it was JM. But mentioning a line to do with boobs got you to respond? hehe  >


----------



## Journeyman (10 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Sure it was JM. But mentioning a line to do with boobs got you to respond? hehe  >


Honest, I'm not really a "breast man".....I just happened to come back from a run at that point in the conversation   ;D

Most of my heartache with the movie comes back to historial inaccuracy (go on, say it......"geek!"    )


----------



## George Wallace (10 May 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I don't see the challenge in posting popular quotes from movies everyone has seen, how about something more obscure?
> 
> Something like:
> 
> "You Canadians are the hand-picked best of the best trained army in the world. We'll soon see about that."


Sounds like something out of "The Devil's Brigade".


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sounds like something out of "The Devil's Brigade".



No one fit into an A-2 jacket quite like that William Holden, I tell ya. Except maybe Gregory Peck in 12 O'Clock High...


----------



## karl28 (10 May 2006)

This  should  be an easy one its not Military but its still fun 

"cancellation button out of order ! F*@! even in the future nothing works  "


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 May 2006)

karl28 said:
			
		

> This  should  be an easy one its not Military but its still fun
> 
> "cancellation button out of order ! F*@! even in the future nothing works  "



Jim Carrey as James T. Kirk  in the upcoming Star Trek prequel that was just announced.


----------



## The Anti-Royal (10 May 2006)

"What are you guys doing?"
"Putting on the foil coach!"

The movie is Slapshot; first speaker is Reggie Dunlop (as played by Paul Newman), second is one of the Hanson Brothers (I can't remember if it's Jeff, Steve or Jack).

A great film.  The second best line, IMHO, is "Hey Hanrahan!  Your wife's a dyke!"


----------



## Enzo (10 May 2006)

Good catch Chaos, there was a time when I would've thought of that as a difficult one.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 May 2006)

"Perhaps, on your way home, someone will pass you in the dark, and you will never know it... for they will be from outer space."



Hint - This was one of the WORST movies ever made


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 May 2006)

"Nothing like a good piece of hickory."


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 May 2006)

Ok this is my last 1 for awhile....

"Don't worry, old chap. Been handling this stuff ever since I blew up the nursery with my first chemistry set. Poor old Nanny."


----------



## Enzo (10 May 2006)

Ok Mud, that last one was from one of the Navarone movies. Correct?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 May 2006)

could be!

 ;D

Enzo, ya that was from "Force 10 from Navarone"...A quote from Cpl Miller


----------



## TCBF (10 May 2006)

General Mireau: "If those little sweethearts won't face German bullets, they'll face French ones! "

and, same movie;

General Broulard: "Colonel Dax, are you trying to blackmail me? "
Colonel Dax: "It's an ugly word, but you are in a difficult situation"


----------



## Enzo (10 May 2006)

Paths of Glory.


----------



## TCBF (10 May 2006)

RSM Lauderdale:

" I have seen Calcutta. I have eaten camel dung. My knees are brown, my navel is central, my conscience is clear, and my will is with my solicitors, Short and Curly. "

and;

RSM Lauderdale:" Will you stick a boomerang in that great Aussie cakehole of yours until I've finished?"


----------



## Old Sweat (10 May 2006)

Was that from 'The Guns of Batasi' starring Richard Attenborough as the RSM of an East African battalion in the last days of colonial rule?


----------



## Buschgirl427 (10 May 2006)

How about this one?

"SUCK MY DICK!" 
*Hint..worst military movie ever :warstory:!*


----------



## chrisf (10 May 2006)

"I don't know. How does it feel to be a dick, dick? "

"Thank you, sir. But I could not have done it without the help and inspiration of my brother, the poolman. "

(A hint, they're from the most accurate portrayal of life as a reservist I've ever seen)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 May 2006)

Okay here is one that I like...sorta could be said to all our troops overseas today...

"It is quite understandable; it's a very natural reaction. But one day - in a week, a month, a year - on that day when, God willing, we all return to our homes again, you're going to feel very proud of what you have achieved here in the face of great adversity. What you have done should be, and I think will be, an example to all our countrymen, soldier and civilian alike. You have survived with honor - that, and more - here in the wilderness. You have turned defeat into victory. I congratulate you. Well done."

Any takers????????  (choo choo!)


----------



## TCBF (10 May 2006)

The Bridge On the River Kwai?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 May 2006)

TCBF,

Yup.  A classic...sort of lke G.I. Jane     (j/k Buschgirl).

You win the booby prize.  It is in the mail to Rainright as we speak.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (11 May 2006)

"When I get home people 'll ask me, "Hey Hoot, why do you do it man? Why? You some war junkie?" You know what I'll say? I won't say a goddamn word. Why? They won't understand. They won't understand why we do it. They won't understand that it's about the men next to you, and that's it. That's all it is."


----------



## Enzo (11 May 2006)

_BHD_, too easy.

You stumped me with the River Kwai one though, clear as mud as soon as it was revealed.


----------



## karl28 (11 May 2006)

Michael Dorosh  you were right  about it being SCI-FI  but its not start trek lol  Spaceballs lol


----------



## karl28 (11 May 2006)

This one is a military movie  wonder if any one remembers it ?


"What the F!@# is that? Sir that is the sound of an AK-47 its the preferred weapon of choice of our enemies "   

 Its not the whole quote but here is a hint its from a Clint Eastwood movie


----------



## Enzo (11 May 2006)

_Heartbreak Ridge._


----------



## Brat56 (11 May 2006)

This one from page 3....How about.......
"Me? I prefer Kenny G....the early stuff before he sold out"

(possibly obscure, from a different sort of "war" movie     )

Answer...Was that from Fargo?


----------



## Brat56 (11 May 2006)

Not exactly a War Movie...Miliary related all the same.

Quote:I'm sorry, ... :, but I don't wanna marry you. I really like you. We've had ourselves some really great times, but I thought you understood. I want to marry a pilot. I want to live my life overseas. The wife of an aviator.


----------



## Danjanou (11 May 2006)

Brat56 said:
			
		

> Not exactly a War Movie...Miliary related all the same.
> 
> Quote:I'm sorry, ... :, but I don't wanna marry you. I really like you. We've had ourselves some really great times, but I thought you understood. I want to marry a pilot. I want to live my life overseas. The wife of an aviator.



An Officer and a Gentleman

My contribution
_"So what's the charge? Failing to obey an order? Or, drunk in charge of a cigarette lighter? Oh, you crazy bastard! You'd prop up dead men and inspect them if you was ordered to!"_


----------



## Pea (11 May 2006)

The Hill....right?

I am failing to think of a quote this early in the AM.


----------



## Brat56 (11 May 2006)

Danjanou...Indeed!


----------



## Danjanou (11 May 2006)

And while you’re chewing on that rather obscure one, here’s an easy one from one of the last of the great dinosaurs. Anyone who fails to recognize the character and/or movie immediately really sucks at this game

_“Any man here steps out of line and I will kill him stone dead. It will not worry me in the slightest. There are no Queen's Regulations here. So, when I say jump - you ask how high. Do I make myself clear? I want to hear it! Do I make myself clear? RIGHT! Let's try for our first heart-attack”

“That was LUDICROUS. You're jumping from an aeroplane, not a whorehouse window. Do it again.”

“Sir! With respect, you can stick the money up your arse - that's not why I came out here with you. I love these grubby, thickheaded men I trained - you most of all. And I'll be with them, because I'm needed. You want to see a REAL revolution? Try and stop me”

“Esposito, you're not dead until I TELL you you're dead"_

Edit: Dammit Pea is good. That's Trooper ( former SSM) Joe Roberts (Sean Connery) speaking to DB RSM Bert Wilson (Harry Andrews) in the Hill


----------



## Pea (11 May 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Edit: Dammit Pea is good. That's Trooper ( former SSM) Joe Roberts (Sean Connery) speaking to DB RSM Bert Wilson (Harry Andrews) in the Hill



I just happened to watch that movie on Sunday actually. Good timing!

And for your last quote: The Wild Geese. Quoting RSM Sandy Young. My uncle has this movie and has made me watch it way too many times.

-----------------------------------------------------------
Ok. Not a War movie, but one I saw the other day:

"How was it?"
"It was great. She showed me all the wallpaper and where everything is going to go."
"Well that's nice"
"And then she brought me in the back room where she took all her clothes off."


----------



## safeboy43 (11 May 2006)

A couple of my favorites...

1. "7-6-2 mm....Full Metal Jacket"

2. "We're little green men walking the earth with guns."

3. "Yep, I'm rattled with bullets. But I dont feel a damn thing. I'm doped up to hell."

Cheers


----------



## Journeyman (11 May 2006)

Brat56 said:
			
		

> This one from page 3....How about.......
> "Me? I prefer Kenny G....the early stuff before he sold out"
> 
> (possibly obscure, from a different sort of "war" movie     )
> ...



It was from the out-takes........of Blade Trinity - - discussing iPod music choices while fighting. You know, "war" against vampires.   ;D

But at least you tried.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (11 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> "Perhaps, on your way home, someone will pass you in the dark, and you will never know it... for they will be from outer space."
> 
> 
> 
> Hint - This was one of the WORST movies ever made



Nobody took a stab at this one yet


----------



## Thompson_JM (11 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Nobody took a stab at this one yet



Plan 9 from Outer Space 

But i'll be honest... I havent seen it.. I googled it and found the quote on www.IMDB.com  :-[


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (11 May 2006)

yup thats it!  listed as one of the 10 worst movies ever made ( we watched it in the Mess about ... 10 years ago.  My head hurt after it was THAT bad! )


----------



## scoutfinch (11 May 2006)

Here's one for ya (I have removed the character's names):

Q:  Do you actually like haggis?

A: No, I think it's repellent in every way. In fact, I think most Scottish cuisine is based on a dare.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 May 2006)

" So I Married an Axe Murderer"


----------



## scoutfinch (11 May 2006)

Yep!  next question....


----------



## Brat56 (11 May 2006)

Movie Quote: "No body gives a horse's shit who you are, pus ball! You're not even a low-life, scum-sucking maggot! Get your maggoty ass on the bus! You're in the Army now!"


----------



## scoutfinch (11 May 2006)

my first guess was Biloxi Blues but I am going to go with Forrest Gump?


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 May 2006)

"do you have room in the back for a pizza and a six pack?"


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 May 2006)

"well Gunny, it seems you and I have chewed a lot of the same ground .."


----------



## Pea (11 May 2006)

Ok, here's one that someone might recognize since no one knew my last:
-----------------------------------------------
"I think they sent me to the wrong place."
"Uh-huh."
"See, I did join the army, but I joined a *different* army. I joined the one with the condos and the private rooms."

"To be truthful with you, I can't sleep in a room with 20 strangers."
" Oh dear."
"And I mean look at this place. The army couldn't afford drapes? I'll be up at the crack of dawn here!"
-----------------------------------------------
I love this movie.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 May 2006)

Private Benjamin


----------



## scoutfinch (11 May 2006)

"You would need three promotions to be an a**hole. "


----------



## Zee (11 May 2006)

"Stanley, see this? This is this. This ain't something else. This is this. From now on, you're on your own."


----------



## a_majoor (11 May 2006)

Since no one took me up on page two, I'll throw out another one:



> "Right, you're all on a charge."
> 
> "Well, you'd better make it murder, because I'm gonna knock your block off."


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (11 May 2006)

The odd angry shot??


----------



## fourninerzero (11 May 2006)

My next contribution,

"When I get home people 'll ask me, "Hey Hoot, why do you do it man? Why? You some war junkie?" You know what I'll say? I won't say a goddamn word. Why? They won't understand. They won't understand why we do it. They won't understand that it's about the men next to you, and that's it. That's all it is."


----------



## Danjanou (11 May 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> "do you have room in the back for a pizza and a six pack?"



Stripes 



			
				whiskey601 said:
			
		

> "well Gunny, it seems you and I have chewed a lot of the same ground .."



Heartbreak Ridge 



			
				Zee said:
			
		

> "Stanley, see this? This is this. This ain't something else. This is this. From now on, you're on your own."



The Deer Hunter 



			
				FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> My next contribution,
> 
> "When I get home people 'll ask me, "Hey Hoot, why do you do it man? Why? You some war junkie?" You know what I'll say? I won't say a goddamn word. Why? They won't understand. They won't understand why we do it. They won't understand that it's about the men next to you, and that's it. That's all it is."



Asked and answered two pages ago



			
				Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> "When I get home people 'll ask me, "Hey Hoot, why do you do it man? Why? You some war junkie?" You know what I'll say? I won't say a goddamn word. Why? They won't understand. They won't understand why we do it. They won't understand that it's about the men next to you, and that's it. That's all it is."



Not even challenging people, I didn’t even have to google these.


----------



## fourninerzero (11 May 2006)

"Hey, Wade, I got a mother, you got a mother, the sarge has got a mother. I'm willing to bet that even the Captain's got a mother. Well, maybe not the Captain, but the rest of us have got mothers."


----------



## TCBF (11 May 2006)

SPR

I dropped this one last night on another thread, let's try it here:

"Bomb Fuzing Master Safeties ON: Electronic, Barometric, Time and Impact."


----------



## Journeyman (11 May 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Not even challenging people, I didn’t even have to google these.



...but just imagine if someone _with_ a life was playing along


----------



## Brat56 (11 May 2006)

Scoutfinch: re: page 5...Forrest Gump is right!


----------



## vonGarvin (11 May 2006)

"Good kill"

and, from the same movie 

"Just bring what you need to kill with"



and again, same movie

"You shoot him."  "I will, on the spot"


----------



## COBRA-6 (11 May 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> SPR
> 
> I dropped this one last night on another thread, let's try it here:
> 
> "Bomb Fuzing Master Safeties ON: Electronic, Barometric, Time and Impact."



Dr Strangelove??


----------



## vonGarvin (11 May 2006)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> Dr Strangelove??


Either that or I'd guess Failsafe.


----------



## Centurian1985 (11 May 2006)

WAG: Broken Arrow?


This is probably an easy one..

"Shit... charging a man with murder in this place was like handing out speeding tickets in the Indy 500"


----------



## COBRA-6 (11 May 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> This is probably an easy one..
> 
> "Shit... charging a man with murder in this place was like handing out speeding tickets in the Indy 500"



The Horror! The Horror!!!


----------



## Centurian1985 (11 May 2006)

How about a another strange one:

X: "Your mind has taken a walk off the map"
Y: "Maybe. But I'm still gonna kick your ass"


----------



## vonGarvin (11 May 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> "Good kill"
> 
> and, from the same movie
> 
> ...



Another from the same movie
"Do you believe in God?"
"I believe God is a sadist, but probably doesn't even know it"


----------



## Centurian1985 (11 May 2006)

Is that from the one with James Coburn as a german sergeant?  Iron Cross?


----------



## vonGarvin (11 May 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Is that from the one with James Coburn as a german sergeant?  Iron Cross?


First question, yes.  Second question, Oh, so close!  "Cross of Iron"

Still, very good.


----------



## Centurian1985 (11 May 2006)

I ws thinking of doing another quote from Doc Strangelove, but everybody probably knows those by heart...

How about:

"Loot what? There's nothing here to loot!"

Hint - said by a bald guy.


----------



## George Wallace (11 May 2006)

May be off a bit, but going from memory:

"Say, Washington!  Do you know what it is like to spend a million Dollars?  See that hill over there, well there are a Battalion of Gooks on it."


----------



## vonGarvin (11 May 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> I ws thinking of doing another quote from Doc Strangelove, but everybody probably knows those by heart...
> 
> How about:
> 
> ...


Kelly's Heroes?


----------



## vonGarvin (11 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> May be off a bit, but going from memory:
> 
> "Say, Washington!  Do you know what it is like to spend a million Dollars?  See that hill over there, well there are a Battalion of Gooks on it."


The boys in Company C


----------



## George Wallace (11 May 2006)

VG

You're on a roll


----------



## fourninerzero (11 May 2006)

Here is a toughie, from a good movie. (well I think its a bit tougher anyway)

Corporal: Heave! Put a bit more weight on that rope you men! 
Pvt.A He's even got a voice like a corporal 
Pvt.B Yeah, sort of like a female hippo in labor.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (11 May 2006)

ZULU!  indeed a good movie


----------



## Centurian1985 (11 May 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> Kelly's Heroes?



Correct! - said by Telly Savalas


----------



## Jake (12 May 2006)

"I see your shwartz is as big as mine!"  

And from a different movie

"Hey! It's a c@ck only smaller!"  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2006)

SpaceBalls





Here is an old one:    "Your and  Arsehole, Rosco!"


----------



## fourninerzero (12 May 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

> "I see your shwartz is as big as mine!"
> 
> And from a different movie
> 
> "Hey! It's a c@ck only smaller!"  ;D



space balls and jarhead


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 May 2006)

"Your and Arsehole, Rosco!"


The Choirboys?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 May 2006)

"Hey, Ryan, be careful what you shoot at. Most things in here don't react too well to bullets."


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 May 2006)

"Ensign Cartwright, with all due respect to your rank, may I say I think you're an ass?"


----------



## Centurian1985 (12 May 2006)

Hunt for red october.... and another sub one?

Try this:
""They made us all train for this day. "To be fearless and proud and alone. To need no one, just sacrifice. All for the Fatherland." Oh God, all just empty words. It's not the way they said it was, is it? I just want someone to be with. The only thing I feel is afraid. ""


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> "Hey, Ryan, be careful what you shoot at. Most things in here don't react too well to bullets."



Hunt for Red October


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 May 2006)

jinx


----------



## Centurian1985 (12 May 2006)

LOL

Or this..

"You wanna f*** with me? Okay. You wanna play rough? Okay. Say hello to my little friend!"


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 May 2006)

Yes HFRO is one...Run Silent Run Deep is the other...1958 I think it was...

Say Hello to my little friend!  SCARFACE


----------



## vonGarvin (12 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Yes HFRO is one...Run Silent Run Deep is the other...1958 I think it was...
> 
> Say Hello to my little friend!  SCARFACE


And it is in MAFIA!  (In that one, the "little friend" was a little person hiding under the bigger person's trenchcoat)


----------



## Centurian1985 (12 May 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> "You wanna f*** with me? Okay. You wanna play rough? Okay. Say hello to my little friend!"


Scarface is right - cant say for sure about the Mafia, as I dont knw anyone in that organization  ;D

Mod - the other one was from 'Das Boot'


----------



## Hot Lips (12 May 2006)

Did we do this one yet?

"Go ahead, make my day"

HL


----------



## fourninerzero (12 May 2006)

Ooh good one HL, that would be Dirty Harry Callahan from well, dirty harry.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 May 2006)

"You know, Dick, if I had my way, I'd meet Rommel face to face; him in his tank and me in mine. We'd meet out there somewhere; salute each other, maybe drink a toast, then we'd button up and go at it. The winner of the battle would win the war."


----------



## Big Foot (12 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> "You know, Dick, if I had my way, I'd meet Rommel face to face; him in his tank and me in mine. We'd meet out there somewhere; salute each other, maybe drink a toast, then we'd button up and go at it. The winner of the battle would win the war."


That would be from the movie Patton, would it not?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 May 2006)




----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 May 2006)

"It makes no difference who you are, no matter how much training you got and the tougher guy you might be. When you're at the wrong spot at the wrong time, you gonna get it."


----------



## Hot Lips (12 May 2006)

"Hausta Lavista Baby"

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (12 May 2006)

"Life's like a box of chocolates...yah never know what your gonna get"

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 May 2006)

Terminator and Forrest Gump....

here's one from a classic

" I picked you for this assignment not only because of your superb fighting ability but also because in the unlikely event you are captured; the Germans would assume from your attire that they had captured a wretched peasant and immediatly send you on your way."


----------



## fourninerzero (12 May 2006)

I could be wrong....but the Dirty Dozen ???


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2006)

Ah!  The Dirty Dozen:

"Where you from son?"


"xxxxxxxx Sir!"


"Never heard of it."


----------



## Centurian1985 (12 May 2006)

From an oldie but a goodie...

"Sir, I've inspected this boat, and I think you ought to know that I can't swim."


----------



## stukirkpatrick (12 May 2006)

> " I picked you for this assignment not only because of your superb fighting ability but also because in the unlikely event you are captured; the Germans would assume from your attire that they had captured a wretched peasant and immediatly send you on your way."



That one sounds like its from a bridge too far?


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> "Sir, I've inspected this boat, and I think you ought to know that I can't swim."



Would that be "Operation Petticoat"?


----------



## Centurian1985 (12 May 2006)

Ha - could be!  

That line was from Guns of Navarone (Cpl Millar the explosives expert, as the boat was about to sink at the start of the film)


Next - another oldie:

"Hancock. I've got lunatics laughing at me from the woods. My original plan has been scuppered now that the jeeps haven't arrived. My communications are completely broken down. Do you really believe any of that can be helped by a cup of tea?"


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 May 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Ha - could be!
> 
> That line was from Guns of Navarone (Cpl Millar the explosives expert, as the boat was about to sink at the start of the film)
> 
> ...



A Bridge Too Far


----------



## Centurian1985 (12 May 2006)

Correct - Must have been too easy...

Someone else's turn, got work to finish...


----------



## a_majoor (12 May 2006)

> "Right, you're all on a charge."
> 
> "Well, you'd better make it murder, because I'm gonna knock your block off."



Shelldrake is correct: the Odd Angry Shot

Next entry:



> If God could do the tricks that we can do he'd be a happy man!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 May 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> I could be wrong....but the Dirty Dozen ???



not quite...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 May 2006)

Kirkpatrick said:
			
		

> That one sounds like its from a bridge too far?



Bingo...great movie.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 May 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Col.  XXXXXX: All right. Four planes. Cuban bunker, Russian bunker. munitions dump, troop tents. Four machine gun bunkers. Back here by the drive-in screen are your political prisoners. We'll cause a diversion over here... cut holes in the wire here, fire on all these machine gun positions. The B-Group comes across this area in a flanking maneuver... and when you reach this bunker, you lay down grazing fire on this defilade. I think that's pretty simple. Anybody got any questions so far? 
Aardvark: What's a "flank?" 
Toni: What's a "defilade?" 
Robert: What's "grazing fire?" 
Col.  XXXXXX:  I need a drink.


----------



## George Wallace (13 May 2006)

Noooo!  Not Pauli Shore?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Noooo!  Not Pauli Shore?



Nope!


----------



## Centurian1985 (13 May 2006)

Red Dawn I believe... (ref the aardvark quote - fooled me at first, I thought you might be talking about Catch-22)


Here's a tricky one for you:

"I am not an animal!" and no, its not Elephant Man.   

Edit - from Police Squad (Frank Drebin)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 May 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Red Dawn I believe... (ref the aardvark quote - fooled me at first, I thought you might be talking about Catch-22)
> 
> 
> Here's a tricky one for you:
> ...



Red Dawn it is


----------



## TCBF (13 May 2006)

"Well I've been to one world's fair, a church picnic and a rodeo and that's the stupidest dang thing I ever heard come over a set of earphones. You sure you got today's code?"


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 May 2006)

Dr Strangelove?

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb?

Had to google it...and thats what came up    :blotto:


----------



## Hot Lips (13 May 2006)

"Now for some reason I fit in the army like one of them round pegs.  It's not really hard.  You just make your bed real neat and remember to stand up straight and always answer every question with, 'Yes, drill Sargeant'"

HL


----------



## Brat56 (13 May 2006)

Forrest Gump?


----------



## Hot Lips (13 May 2006)

Bingo!


----------



## Brat56 (13 May 2006)

"Our regiment got beaten in the finals last December, but I mean to win this year. All I've needed is a top middleweight. "


----------



## Hot Lips (13 May 2006)

From Here to Eternity

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 May 2006)

What a way to fly into a war... unarmed and outta gas. Oboe leader to oboe flight... we've flown smack into the middle of a war... get out as fast as you can, anywhere you can.


----------



## Centurian1985 (13 May 2006)

Tora-Tora-Tora!


I think this one will be tricky, unless peopel are using a quotefind program...  ;D

"Yeah, I can fly it. I'm the best there is."


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 May 2006)

;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 May 2006)

Firefox?  Pure guess


----------



## Centurian1985 (13 May 2006)

Damn - thats a hell of a guess!

Im going to have to start digging out the original paperback novels...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 May 2006)

3 million men penned up on this island all over England in staging areas like this. We're on the threshold of the most crucial day of our times. 3 million men out there, keyed up, just waiting for that big step-off. We aren't exactly alone. Notify the men, full packs and equipment 1400 hours.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 May 2006)

Try this-

You don't need morphia
I don't?
Morphia's only for those that's really hurt.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> 3 million men penned up on this island all over England in staging areas like this. We're on the threshold of the most crucial day of our times. 3 million men out there, keyed up, just waiting for that big step-off. We aren't exactly alone. Notify the men, full packs and equipment 1400 hours.



The Longest Day....John Wayne


----------



## Hot Lips (13 May 2006)

Lieutenant Colonel Benjamin Vandervoort


----------



## Centurian1985 (13 May 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Try this-
> 
> You don't need morphia
> I don't?
> Morphia's only for those that's really hurt.



A bridge too far!


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 May 2006)

damn


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 May 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Try this-
> 
> You don't need morphia
> I don't?
> Morphia's only for those that's really hurt.



got me stumped...


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 May 2006)

"Let me guess.....cooler?"
"COOLER!"


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 May 2006)

Hey, are those size eights? How about leaving a little will saying when you get your ass shot off on your first mission that those nice, shiny new pumps come to me, huh?


----------



## Centurian1985 (14 May 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> "Let me guess.....cooler?"
> "COOLER!"



I dont even have to look - Steve McQueen in The Great Escape.

Although for a second there i was thinking of Hogans Heroes...hehe


----------



## Centurian1985 (14 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Hey, are those size eights? How about leaving a little will saying when you get your *** shot off on your first mission that those nice, shiny new pumps come to me, huh?



I cheated on this one - Memphis Belle...


Next:

"I'm afraid it's rather a small medal Willi." 

Mod - The Blue Max


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 May 2006)

ok you are da man!

"Bird Dog, I killed a man today. He wasn't even a soldier; he just kept coming. I couldn't stop him. I didn't want to do it. I never had to do anything like that before in my life."

and I put this one up before...

"Nothing like a good piece of hickory"


----------



## Centurian1985 (14 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> "Nothing like a good piece of hickory"



if thats not Clint in Pale Rider I'll eat my moth-eaten beret...


And without looking i think that teh other is with Danny Glover and Gene Hackman in Bat-21??


----------



## Hot Lips (14 May 2006)

"Nothing like a good piece of hickory" is Pale Rider

HL


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 May 2006)

Bird Dog is Gene Hackman in Bat 21 talking to Danny Glover [Bird dog].


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 May 2006)

ok everyone is to S-M-R-T tonight/this morning... :blotto:

"Short of the outbreak of World War Three, the ship sinking... being attacked by a giant octopus, I'd like to be undisturbed for the next thirty minutes."


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 May 2006)

Short of the outbreak of World War Three, the ship sinking... being attacked by a giant octopus, I'd like to be undisturbed for the next thirty minutes

- Crimson Tide

"Free your mind, your ass will follow"

Hint: its from a 'Nam flick.


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 May 2006)

" I thought the war was all over with"


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 May 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Short of the outbreak of World War Three, the ship sinking... being attacked by a giant octopus, I'd like to be undisturbed for the next thirty minutes
> 
> - Crimson Tide
> 
> ...



Platoon?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 May 2006)

All I ask is that you keep up with me. If you can't, then that strange sensation you'll be feeling in the seat of your pants will be my boot in your ass!


----------



## Enzo (14 May 2006)

> All I ask is that you keep up with me. If you can't, then that strange sensation you'll be feeling in the seat of your pants will be my boot in your ***!



I'm thinking Hackman in _Crimson Tide_?

This one is a giveaway:

"Enough with the negative vibes Moriarty."


----------



## Hot Lips (14 May 2006)

"Warning. Assholes are closer than they appear."

Can we try one from a comedy movie  ;D
The above quote is from one of my favorite actors and Canadian funny man...

HL


----------



## Brat56 (14 May 2006)

Something John Candy I'm thinking?

P.S. Hotlips...prev page...From Here to Eternity...RIGHT you are!


----------



## George Wallace (14 May 2006)

Enzo said:
			
		

> This one is a giveaway:
> 
> "Enough with the negative vibes Moriarty."



Woof! Woof!


Kelly's Hero's


Donald Sutherland as Oddball


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 May 2006)

okay, try this one:

"There is no way to tell his story without telling my own. And if his story really is a confession, then so is mine."


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2006)

Oh, crap.  I KNOW this one.......


*brain scramble*


I can't think of it


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 May 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Platoon?


affirmative


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 May 2006)

"Officer: Fire at will!
Soldier: That's very nice of him."

Should be easy


----------



## Centurian1985 (14 May 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> "Warning. Assholes are closer than they appear."



Jim Carrey in Ace Ventura


----------



## TCBF (14 May 2006)

"There is no way to tell his story without telling my own. And if his story really is a confession, then so is mine."

- Apocalypse Now?


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 May 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "There is no way to tell his story without telling my own. And if his story really is a confession, then so is mine."
> 
> - Apocalypse Now?




Ding, ding, ding!!  Tell him what he's won, Don Pardo!


----------



## TCBF (14 May 2006)

A: "If you're insubordinate, I shall put you under arrest."
         
B: " It's my manner."

A: " Your what?"

B: "My manner. It looks insubordinate, but it isn't."

A:  "I can't make out whether you're bad-mannered or just half-witted."

B: "I have the same problem, sir."

A: " Shut up."


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 May 2006)

OK here is my entry:

Colonel           : Your report specifies intelligence, counter-intelligence, with ComSec I-Corps. 
<deleted>       : I'm not presently disposed to discuss these operations, sir. 
Colonel           : Did you not work for the CIA in I-Corps? 
<deleted>      : No, sir. 
Colonel    : Did you not assassinate a government tax collector in Quang Tri province, June 19th, 1968?... Captain? 
<deleted>  : Sir, I am unaware of any such activity or operation - nor would I be disposed to discuss such an operation if it did in fact exist, sir.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 May 2006)

Apocolypse Now


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 May 2006)

lol, kinda figured that it would be too easy.


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 May 2006)

Well, this is the end of Devil Five- O - Five. Say goodbye, asshole! 
Goodbye Asshole! 
Eject, Eject, Eject!


----------



## Hot Lips (14 May 2006)

Righto Centurian...Ace Ventura it is  

HL


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 May 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> A: "If you're insubordinate, I shall put you under arrest."
> B: " It's my manner."
> A: " Your what?"
> B: "My manner. It looks insubordinate, but it isn't."
> ...



Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Pearson (14 May 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Well, this is the end of Devil Five- O - Five. Say goodbye, *******!
> Goodbye *******!
> Eject, Eject, Eject!
> 
> Flight of the Intruder?


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 May 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> "I am going to be killed responsibly, on horseback, as a compliment to the cavalry. "



Any takers?


----------



## Centurian1985 (14 May 2006)

The Duellists?

How about:

"Only a white man would make a fire for everyone to see."

Or this one:

A: "I have a wife ... and four horses!"
B: "I have one horse... and four wives."
A: (Screech of outrage)


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 May 2006)

That's it, and well worth watching.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 May 2006)

Ok, how about this one?

A: How many you taking out? 
B: Two hundred and fifty. 
A: Two hundred and fifty? 
B: Yeh. 
A You're crazy. You oughta be locked up. You, too. Two hundred and fifty guys just walkin' down the road, just like that?


----------



## Centurian1985 (14 May 2006)

The great escape!


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 May 2006)

Frankie said:
			
		

> Flight of the Intruder?



Yep.


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 May 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> " I thought the war was all over with"



Anybody want to take a shot at this? Or is it too much of a pigs part going up a hill?


----------



## Pearson (15 May 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Yep.



"I was in this barber shop quartet in Skokee Illinois"


----------



## stukirkpatrick (15 May 2006)

ahhh so you knew Kip Diskin? -  big fat guy, I mean, like, orca fat


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 May 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> A: "I have a wife ... and four horses!"
> B: "I have one horse... and four wives."
> A: (Screech of outrage)



I think that was Little Big Man, Dustin Hoffman?


----------



## Pearson (15 May 2006)

Kirkpatrick said:
			
		

> ahhh so you knew Kip Diskin? -  big fat guy, I mean, like, orca fat



Roger that.

Only my favorite movie of all time.  
Ending makes you go ...huh????????????????????  ???


----------



## a_majoor (15 May 2006)

Frankie said:
			
		

> Roger that.
> 
> Only my favorite movie of all time.
> Ending makes you go ...huh????????????????????  ???



I always loved this one: "How do you shoot the devil in the back? What if you miss? "

"Oswald was a fag" is also high up there......

Now my next challenge:



> You don't live with me, you live among the remains of dead people. You sift through the detritus, you read the terrain, you search for signs of passing, for the scent of your prey, and then you hunt them down. That's the only thing you're committed to. The rest is the mess you leave as you pass through.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 May 2006)

Heat.


----------



## a_majoor (15 May 2006)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> You don't live with me, you live among the remains of dead people. You sift through the detritus, you read the terrain, you search for signs of passing, for the scent of your prey, and then you hunt them down. That's the only thing you're committed to. The rest is the mess you leave as you pass through.





			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Heat.



Right you are!


----------



## Cloud Cover (15 May 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Anybody want to take a shot at this? Or is it too much of a pigs part going up a hill?



___                      _______________                             Pork Chop Hill


----------



## Centurian1985 (15 May 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I think that was Little Big Man, Dustin Hoffman?



Well done zipperhead!  

i tried to use one that wasnt on the internet databases..   

or any that i knew of any way... ;D


----------



## TCBF (15 May 2006)

"Lawrence of Arabia"

- Correct!  I think it was Richard Harris who said to Peter O'Toole "Had you played that part any more effeminately, they would have had to have called it "Florence Of Arabia."


----------



## fourninerzero (15 May 2006)

"We had a short-timer once. Johnny I-forget-his-name. He wore a flak jacket, two helmets and armor underwear. Ashau Valley... your time's up, your time *is* up."


----------



## Cloud Cover (15 May 2006)

"Hey, Sarge! I need another favor. "
"Oh, great. Let's see.. you got my money, you got my car. I guess now you need my dick to seal the deal!



> "We had a short-timer once. Johnny I-forget-his-name. He wore a flak jacket, two helmets and armor underwear. Ashau Valley... your time's up, your time *is* up."


hamburger hill


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 May 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Well done zipperhead!
> 
> i tried to use one that wasnt on the internet databases..
> 
> or any that i knew of any way... ;D



Nope, just seen it half a dozen times.  I have even called my wife a "Contrary" on a couple of occasions, much to my detriment.  ^-^


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 May 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> "  When the hell did 'my country right or wrong' become 'fu** this sh**?"



BUMP!


----------



## patt (16 May 2006)

heres one...


"shes hot and smokey but she isnt rolling yet"


----------



## Enzo (16 May 2006)

_Backdraft?_


----------



## patt (16 May 2006)

Enzo said:
			
		

> _Backdraft?_



yep


----------



## fourninerzero (16 May 2006)

"At the next war let all the Kaisers, presidents and generals and diplomats go into a big field and fight it out first among themselves. That will satisfy us and keep us at home."


----------



## Enzo (16 May 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> "At the next war let all the Kaisers, presidents and generals and diplomats go into a big field and fight it out first among themselves. That will satisfy us and keep us at home."



_All Quiet on the Western Front_

How about another gift (one of my favourite movies):

_"Captain, it is I, ****** ******, and I just threw your stinkin' palm tree overboard! Now what's all this crud about no movie tonight?"_


----------



## Centurian1985 (16 May 2006)

I was thinking 'Mutiny on the Bounty' until you mentioned the movie... haha

"Mister Roberts"


----------



## Enzo (16 May 2006)

Yep, a classic.


----------



## grayman (16 May 2006)

"DAGGA, DAGGA, DAGGA"


----------



## Enzo (16 May 2006)

_Team America?_

Or am I thinking dirka, dirka, dirka... jihad, dirka, mohammed.


----------



## grayman (16 May 2006)

Your thinking Team America, sorry but incorrect, this movie quote is from a movie a lot older than that.


----------



## Brat56 (16 May 2006)

Movie Quote:

 It's the international code of distress.


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 May 2006)

Brat56 said:
			
		

> Movie Quote:
> 
> It's the international code of distress.



Thunderheart?   Val Kilmer, I think


----------



## grayman (16 May 2006)

I do believe I've stumped the public with "DAGGA, DAGGA, DAGGA"  ^-^


----------



## Brat56 (17 May 2006)

Kat: 

Nope not that one.


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 May 2006)

Brat56 said:
			
		

> Kat:
> 
> Nope not that one.



That line is in Thunderheart, when the feds bust the guy on the rez, and he's flying the flag upsidedown.  But, okay..... :crybaby:


----------



## Brat56 (17 May 2006)

OK, maybe 2 movies use that line...but the one I quoted from is not Thunderheart. Sorry.


----------



## Brat56 (17 May 2006)

P.S. KAT...Let me know if you need a hint?


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 May 2006)

Nah, I'm just a chronic malcontent, that's all..... ;D


----------



## foerestedwarrior (17 May 2006)

Brat56 said:
			
		

> Movie Quote:
> 
> It's the international code of distress.



The Last Castle?


----------



## Brat56 (17 May 2006)

BINGO...Yes ,The Last Castle


----------



## Cliffy433 (17 May 2006)

I wanna play!  But I clearly am out of my league.

Quote 1:
Offr: "What did you say to him, Gunnery Sgt?"
GSgt: "'Don't give the prick the satisfaction,' Sir."

Too easy, the rank gives it away...

"I wish I could quit you!"

OK, still too easy, it was in all the commercials...

"I think I ruined your roommates' bathrobe"

Very few people I know actually noticed this line the first time they watched the movie...

tlm.


----------



## TCBF (17 May 2006)

Him:  "I'm a baker."

Her: "I'm a baker's wife."


----------



## Enzo (17 May 2006)

tlm said:
			
		

> I wanna play!  But I clearly am out of my league.
> 
> Quote 1:
> Offr: "What did you say to him, Gunnery Sgt?"
> ...


----------



## MdB (24 May 2006)

> F*ckin Irene!


----------



## a_majoor (24 May 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> F*ckin Irene!



Blackhawk Down, or the Lonely Planet Guide to Mogadieshu


----------



## MdB (24 May 2006)

> This great evil. Where does it come from? How'd it steal into the world? What seed, what root did it grow from? Who's doin' this? Who's killin' us? Robbing us of life and light. Mockin' us with the sight of what we might've known. Does our ruin benefit the earth? Does it help the grass to grow, the sun to shine? Is this darkness in you, too? Have you passed to this night?


----------



## TCBF (24 May 2006)

"Him:  "I'm a baker."

Her: "I'm a baker's wife." "

- Still no takers?


----------



## big bad john (24 May 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "Him:  "I'm a baker."
> 
> Her: "I'm a baker's wife." "
> 
> - Still no takers?



Anzio


----------



## NavalGent (24 May 2006)

"We'll settle this the old Navy way. First guy to die, loses!"


----------



## Reimer (24 May 2006)

> "We'll settle this the old Navy way. First guy to die, loses!"


hot shots part deux

"I need to get to a library quick"


----------



## a_majoor (25 May 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> This great evil. Where does it come from? How'd it steal into the world? What seed, what root did it grow from? Who's doin' this? Who's killin' us? Robbing us of life and light. Mockin' us with the sight of what we might've known. Does our ruin benefit the earth? Does it help the grass to grow, the sun to shine? Is this darkness in you, too? Have you passed to this night?



The Thin Red Line


----------



## TCBF (25 May 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Anzio



"Castle Keep." 1969, dir by Sydney Pollack.  Burt Lancaster, Peter Falk.

Sfc. Rossie Baker: [enterting brothel with loaves] "Everybody should eat more bread. Feeds the heart. And remember, the heart's the second-most important organ in the human body." 

The Count: "You find me degenerate - or worse even, French."


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (25 May 2006)

From this moment on... There will be no further reprisals against civilians. This was stupid. Impotence. Comrades... If a fox stole your chickens... Would you slaughter your pig because he saw the fox? No. You would hunt the fox... You would find where it lives and destroy it! And how do we do this? Become a fox.


----------



## Hot Lips (26 May 2006)

It's Red Dawn...MudMan


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 May 2006)

;D

"War isn't the way it looks back here. "


----------



## vonGarvin (26 May 2006)

"Where is your counter attack?"
"I am attacking!  I am defending!  I am counterattacking!"

- - - - - - 
"Where are my planes?  Where are my tanks?"

- - - - - -

"Where is my weapon?"
"It's on the wall, sir."


- - - - - - 


All of these are from the same movie, mostly by the same character


----------



## a_majoor (27 May 2006)

Sounds like cross of Iron


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 May 2006)

I was thinking "Patton" with George C Scott?


----------



## Reimer (27 May 2006)

Aaron Reimer said:
			
		

> hot shots part deux
> 
> "I need to get to a library quick"



this one still needs to be answered


----------



## vonGarvin (27 May 2006)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> Sounds like cross of Iron


It is!  The "dolt" in those quotes is Captain Strannsky, aptly acted by Maximillian Schell.  The first quote happened as the Soviets were attacking his company for the first time ("Is this another probe, Strannsky?" "A probe sir?  This is an attack in force!"  The scene switches to show a few hundred Soviets doing a human wave attack across the German position, with shouts of "URRRAH!" coming from the masses.)
The second quote is from the same time as Lt Meier is doing all the work, coordinating the defence and leading by example as he slaughters Soviet after soviet until his MP 40 jams (runs out of ammo?) and he resorts to using it as a club.  Poor Lt Meier then takes a bayonet and a bullet to the gut.
The last quote is just as Strannsky realises that he cannot command his company from a bunker, gets his weapon, adjusts his helmet, and meekly leaves the bunker, muttering "to the battle" to himself.  He pops out, yells a few cursory commands as Germans go by him ("Keep moving, men, keep moving")  He looks around, goes back into the bunker, muttering again ("we are winning, we are winning!").  Steiner is leading the counterattack and his trusty mate Schnurrbart retakes a MG 42 in the SF role (well, on the tripod, anyway), gives the word of command "UNLOCK!" to his number two.  He then goes on a free traverse killing spree of the second wave of Soviets as they are coming down a forward slope. 

Gosh, I love this movie


----------



## TCBF (28 May 2006)

"UNLOCK!" 

- I always thought he said "Oh! Look!"


----------



## Black Watch (2 Jun 2006)

my favourite: "make my day"


----------



## Hot Lips (2 Jun 2006)

"Respect your efforts, respect yourself. Self-respect leads to self-discipline. When you have both firmly under your belt, that's real power.”

HL


----------



## misfit (2 Jun 2006)

"Just give 'er" 
-FUBAR


----------



## Retired AF Guy (5 Jun 2006)

What an interesting thread! You guys have really come out with some interesting quotations. Thought I would try my hand at a couple. First off:

C******  *****: Ahh, but the strawberries that's... that's where I had them. They laughed at me and made jokes but I proved beyond the shadow of a doubt and with... geometric logic... that a duplicate key to the wardroom icebox DID exist, and I'd have produced that key if they hadn't of pulled the ***** out of action. I, I, I know now they were only trying to protect some fellow officers... 

Enjoy!


----------



## TCBF (5 Jun 2006)

Mister Roberts?


----------



## Danjanou (5 Jun 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Mister Roberts?



Close.



> Captain Queeg: Ahh, but the strawberries that's... that's where I had them. They laughed at me and made jokes but I proved beyond the shadow of a doubt and with... geometric logic... that a duplicate key to the wardroom icebox DID exist, and I'd have produced that key if they hadn't of pulled the Caine out of action. I, I, I know now they were only trying to protect some fellow officers...



The Caine Mutiny.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Jun 2006)

Ok try this one:

_"When you're slapped, you're gonna take it and like it."_


----------



## TCBF (5 Jun 2006)

The Caine Mutiny - The one with Bogey?

"When you're slapped, you're gonna take it and like it."

- FAIL SAFE?   Walter Mathau slapped out his date in a convertible.  Come to think of it, he did something like that in Charlie Varrick (whatever) too.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (6 Jun 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Close.
> 
> The Caine Mutiny.



Good one. Its been decades since I've seen the movie, but I believe the quotation takes place when Capt Q is on the witness stand during the court-martial. If I remember correctly he then reaches into his pocket and brings out the ball bearings and starts rolling them around in his hand. That's when the everyone realizes his subordinates were right and that Capt Q is crazy.

Ok, how about this one:

"When you have to shoot, shoot! Don't talk."


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jun 2006)

"When you have to shoot, shoot! Don't talk": I think that's either The Good, The Bad and the Ugly or A fistful of dollars or some other spaghetti western?


----------



## Danjanou (6 Jun 2006)

TCBF, nope, not even in the ballpark. I'll give you a hint, actually two. It is a war movie, and it's got Bogey in it.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (11 Jun 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> TCBF, nope, not even in the ballpark. I'll give you a hint, actually two. It is a war movie, and it's got Bogey in it.



Sorry Danjanou you got it wrong. VonGarvin it right. 



			
				vonGarvin said:
			
		

> "When you have to shoot, shoot! Don't talk": I think that's either The Good, The Bad and the Ugly or A fistful of dollars or some other spaghetti western?



Its from the bathtub scene in _The Good, The Bad and The Ugly_ where Ugly (Eli Wallace) is having a bath and a guy, who was one of three guys Ugly had shot during the introductory scene at the beginning of the movie. The guy starts blabbing about has he is going to get revenge when Ugly, who baths with his gun apparently, shots him four or five times. That's when he utters "When you have to shoot, shoot! Don't talk." One of the great movie quotes.


----------



## Pearson (19 Jun 2006)

Not quite a quote, but to what does the ad refer?
The Elder members we have will nail it.
Quite a good movie. (imo)


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Jun 2006)

Frankie said:
			
		

> Not quite a quote, but to what does the ad refer?
> Elder members have the will nail it.
> Quite a good movie. (imo)








http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&cf=info&id=1800132003


----------



## Pearson (19 Jun 2006)

As I predicted, one of the "Elders" nailed it.   ;D


----------



## Steve 1 RNFLDR (19 Jun 2006)

"What're yer legs?"
"Steel springs!"
"What are they gonna do?"
"Hurl me down the track!"
"How fast can you run?"
"Fast as a leopard!"
"How fast are you gonna run?"
"FAST AS A LEOPARD!"
"Then let's see you do it!"


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jun 2006)

Steve 1 RNFLDR said:
			
		

> "What're yer legs?"
> "Steel springs!"
> "What are they gonna do?"
> "Hurl me down the track!"
> ...



Running coach Uncle Jack, from the film "Gallipoli"


----------



## Steve 1 RNFLDR (19 Jun 2006)

Gallipoli.  Bingo.  Great running flick.


----------



## snowy (5 Jul 2006)

ok guess this one guys/gals 

I fear not the man who has practised 10,000 kicks once, but i fear the man who has practised one kick 10,000 times ;D


----------



## Spencer100 (5 Jul 2006)

Here's one of my favourities!

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die."


----------



## Trooper Hale (5 Jul 2006)

Good old Roy Batty from Blade Runner isn't it? That movie will haunt me forever, not that it isn't good, just that we studied it in school and i don't think I'll ever forget it.

How bout this? (Excuse the misspelt towns)
"Don't you Rednecks have names instead of number?"
"This is Jones From Bilchweg and this is Jones from Balhweg and there are four other Jones' in C company, confusing? Isn't it Dutchy?" 

Greatest movie ever made, i used to see it as a gift that i could remember almost every line...my brother used to see it as damn annoying! Anyone know a video store near Pet or Pembrook that has Gallipoli or The Light Horsemen?


----------



## Shec (5 Jul 2006)

Trooper Hale said:
			
		

> How bout this? (Excuse the misspelt towns)
> "Don't you Rednecks have names instead of number?"
> "This is Jones From Bilchweg and this is Jones from Balhweg and there are four other Jones' in C company, confusing? Isn't it Dutchy?"



*Zulu*.  Same character who asked : "And who do think is coming to wipe out your little command, the Brigade of Guards?"


----------



## Trooper Hale (5 Jul 2006)

Ohhh, it is Zulu but your thinking of the bloke from the Boer from the NNC. Try again?


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jul 2006)

The missionary fella, name escapes me....


----------



## Trooper Hale (5 Jul 2006)

Nope not Otto Witt! Haha, come on! He's got one of the most memorable scenes in the movie just a little while after those lines. You'll kick yourself when someone gets it.


----------



## snowy (5 Jul 2006)

snowy said:
			
		

> ok guess this one guys/gals
> 
> I fear not the man who has practised 10,000 kicks once, but i fear the man who has practised one kick 10,000 times ;D



this quote was in the movie; Bruce Lee


----------



## Steel Badger (5 Jul 2006)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Here's one of my favourities!
> 
> "I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die."



Rutger "Rori Bhati" Hauer.............Blade Runner


----------



## Steel Badger (5 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> "Where is your counter attack?"
> "I am attacking!  I am defending!  I am counterattacking!"
> 
> - - - - - -
> ...


----------



## Danjanou (10 Aug 2006)

Hale said:
			
		

> Nope not Otto Witt! Haha, come on! He's got one of the most memorable scenes in the movie just a little while after those lines. You'll kick yourself when someone gets it.



Dickie Owen playing Cpl. Frederic Schiess, VC Natal Native Contingent

Some other memorable quotes from ZULU
http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0058777/quotes


----------



## Trooper Hale (13 Aug 2006)

Spot on mate, just got to love it when he starts smacking Zulu's with his crutch. The shot of the back of his head, his hair all awry as he turns around with a crazy look on his face is champion. Its one of my favorite scenes from the entire movie.


----------



## sleeman (13 Aug 2006)

Frankie said:
			
		

> "I was in this barber shop quartet in Skokee Illinois"



Usual Suspects?!


----------



## medic269 (13 Aug 2006)

"Who has a Swiss bank account in their hip?"


----------



## Krisz (13 Aug 2006)

Hrm.

I think my 15 years would've been better spent watching old movies so I could figure out these quotes...   :-[

Well, here's one - not from a movie, but nonetheless, a good series.

X: I want to register a complaint on behalf of my men.
Y: [sarcastically] Really? A complaint. Not sufficient entertainment, perhaps.
X: No, you're funny enough.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Aug 2006)

medic269 said:
			
		

> "Who has a Swiss bank account in their hip?"



Was that The Bourne Identity?


----------



## medic269 (13 Aug 2006)

Oui oui


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 May 2008)

I was to resurrect this one.  My favorite movie at the moment.

"Ok you've been around a lot of dead bodys, is _that_ normal?"
"The foot thing?"
"Ya the foot thing!"
"...it happens"
"Well I'm having a hard time concentrating can you do something about it?!"
"What would you like me to do, kill him again?"

Not too hard, just to get the ball rolling


----------



## KJL (29 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> I was to resurrect this one.  My favorite movie at the moment.
> 
> "Ok you've been around a lot of dead bodys, is _that_ normal?"
> "The foot thing?"
> ...



Haha awesome Nic Cage and Sean Connery, The Rock.

"Carla was the prom queen" haha

Ok next one up-

-The 1961 Ferrari 250GT California. Less than a hundred were made. My father spent three years restoring this car. It is his love, it is his passion.

- It is his fault he didn't lock the garage.


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 May 2008)

Matt Broderick  and Alan Ruck

Ferris Bueller's Day Off!

Weird, I just ordered Cameron's caduceus shirt from that movie today. 


MY turn.

"You tell them I'm coming, and hells coming with me you hear?!  *Hells coming with me!*"


----------



## HItorMiss (30 May 2008)

Kurt Russle in Tombstone

"I'm here Huckleberry"

My turn...


"You're so wise. You're like a miniature Buddha, covered in hair."


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 May 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Kurt Russle in Tombstone
> 
> "I'm here Huckleberry"
> 
> ...



One of the funniest men alive Mr Will Ferrel in Anchorman  ;D

"Them paint ball bullets, they hurt?"


----------



## davidk (30 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> "Them paint ball bullets, they hurt?"



Reply: "Go back to the grunts!"
A failed scout sniper from Jarhead.

And from me...

"Now why couldn't you put the bunny back in the box?"


----------



## Blindspot (30 May 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> "Now why couldn't you put the bunny back in the box?"



LOL

ConAir.

"It's a new kind of war, George. A new war for a new century. I suppose this is the first time the enemy hasn't been in uniform. They're farmers. They come from small villages, and they shoot at from behind walls and from farmhouses. Some of them are women, some of them are children, and some of them... are missionaries, George."


----------



## Kalatzi (30 May 2008)

Blindspot said:
			
		

> "It's a new kind of war, George. A new war for a new century. I suppose this is the first time the enemy hasn't been in uniform. They're farmers. They come from small villages, and they shoot at from behind walls and from farmhouses. Some of them are women, some of them are children, and some of them... are missionaries, George."



Breaker Morant


----------



## Kalatzi (30 May 2008)

If you behave yourself - I'll only eat half of you


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 May 2008)

Is this by any chance ...
Silence Of The Lambs ??


----------



## OldSolduer (30 May 2008)

Hannibal?


----------



## Kalatzi (30 May 2008)

Is this by any chance ...
Silence Of The Lambs ??

Nope - Hint - The speaker is not a cannibal


----------



## WrenchBender (30 May 2008)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> If you behave yourself - I'll only eat half of you



Shrek

WrenchBender


----------



## Kalatzi (30 May 2008)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> Shrek
> 
> WrenchBender



Nope the speaker is a human 

This could take a while - it is a military movie  - big budget - came out in the 60's 
given the context one of my favourite lines  given that I was a kid at the time 

Favourite line of all time 

Context - some gawdaful post-apocalype film with the bad guys driving around in an armoured greyhound terrorizing the peasents - I'd use it but cant remember the name of the filem it was sooooo bad 

Bus pulls into village 

Officer gets off - turns to bandit sergeant plaaye by Marty Feldman???

"Sergeant" - Inventory and Requisition!!!"

Sergeant turns to bandits 

"Loot! - Loot!"

One good line - then I walked out


----------



## Kalatzi (31 May 2008)

Ok, It was Waterloo - released in 64 

Wellington, I dont know if they'll frighten the French but by god they Frighten Me! as his infantry move up. 

Cut to scene of a private "Scrounging" a small pig


----------



## Sigger (3 Jun 2008)

"That's none of your damn business, and I'll thank you to stay out of my personal affairs"


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

"Hey Ace, got any more of that gum?"   ;D

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective

However the *best* line in that movie is after Aguado asks ace how he's going to solve the cockroach murder he just committed and ace says....

"Good question, Aguado. First, I'd establish a motive. In this case the killer saw the size of the bug's d**k and became insanely jealous."


----------



## Sigger (3 Jun 2008)

Man I love that movie


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

Ok my go.

"Get off, the nuclear, *warhead*."


----------



## Sigger (3 Jun 2008)

I will leave that for someone else.. for 5 mins, then its mine


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Jun 2008)

Broken Arrow?


----------



## Sigger (3 Jun 2008)

methinks its Armageddon - Broken arrow was my second guess


----------



## CougarKing (3 Jun 2008)

A:"Hey kid, do you want a Hershey's bar?" ;D

B:"Yes please"

A:"Me too, you got one?"


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> methinks its Armageddon - Broken arrow was my second guess



Lol yepperz, love that movie.


----------



## CougarKing (3 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Lol yepperz, love that movie.



You even gonna try to guess the quote I posted?  :


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> You even gonna try to guess the quote I posted?  :



Lol oh jeez forgot about you, ummmm ya I'm a Spielberg fan too.  I bit old for me (before my time) but my dad sat me down to watch Empire Of The Sun once or twice.

Back when Bale did a good acting job.


----------



## Sigger (3 Jun 2008)

Heres a stumper...
"Frankly my dear, I dont give a damn"


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Heres a stumper...
> "Frankly my dear, I dont give a damn"



Won't even give that movie's Title the light of day, thats how much I hate it.


----------



## Sigger (3 Jun 2008)

wow... sorry.


----------



## KJL (3 Jun 2008)

So, really, whats your opinion of the movie then?


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

Who me?  Oh I just thought it was built up to be a huge epic feature and I just did not see it that way.  Same with The Godfather.  Or part 2 at least.

Not a Gone With The Wind fan


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

"You b***h you never backed away from anything in your life now fight, _FIGHT_, _*FIIIIIIIIGGGGGHHHHHHT*_  *couple slaps*


----------



## Jack O. (3 Jun 2008)

Million Dollar Baby?


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

Captain Taggart said:
			
		

> Million Dollar Baby?



Heres a clue, not *literal* fighting.

And another...

Said by Ed Harris


----------



## dangerboy (3 Jun 2008)

The Abyss


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> The Abyss




Bingo, looks like you're up.


----------



## ghyslyn (4 Jun 2008)

my quote:

STATION!!!!

hint: look at the earlier posts in this thread


a second quote just for fun:
That is your oath, *WHACK* and that is so you'll remember it.


----------



## KJL (4 Jun 2008)

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> my quote:
> 
> STATION!!!!



Bill and Ted's??


----------



## ghyslyn (4 Jun 2008)

I'll take that, more specifically it's Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey(the sequel)


----------



## lone bugler (4 Jun 2008)

"You're so ugly you could be a modern art masterpiece!"

oh full metal jacket, now that is a masterpiece, in fact I hated the second half of the movie but I always watch it because of  Gunnery Sergeant Hartman


----------



## ghyslyn (4 Jun 2008)

Where are you from?

Texas sir!

TEXAS?!? Only two things come from Texas, that's steers and queers, you don't look much like a steer to me, are you a fag boy!?

No sir!

Bullshit! I bet you could suck a golfball through a garden hose!


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2008)

Full Metal Jacket, but I don't think the quote's quite right......


----------



## c_canuk (5 Jun 2008)

how about

"If you talk to a superior officer like that again, I'll scream the house down!"

I would think this is a more obscure line, and the movie would not be for everyone


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

Stab in the dark..

Sgt. Bilko??


----------



## c_canuk (6 Jun 2008)

Privates on Parade, cast including John Cleese as the CO of a 1940 British Song and Dance unit who has little taste for either, Appearantly it was based on the experiances of a member of one of those units.


----------



## Sigger (8 Jun 2008)

Jeez, never even heard of it...
Privates on Parade... Tagline: Malaysia, 1947. _Some fought. Some danced_. lol. The cast list is all Sergeants.. wheres the Pte's?


----------



## Xcalibar (8 Jun 2008)

(After S. statied he will cut someone's heart out with a spoon...)
G.Why a spoon, cousin? Why not an axe? 

S. -Because it's DULL, you twit. It'll hurt more. 

Should be easy.


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 Jun 2008)

Ha!, love that movie

Robin Hood (Prince Of Thieves) 

Another gem is "That's it then, cancel the kitchen scraps for lepers and orphans, no more merciful beheadings.  And call off Christmas. "


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 Jun 2008)

Right my go then I guess.

"Give us the gate key"
"I have no gate key"
"...tear his arms off"
"Oh you mean this gate key"


----------



## c_canuk (8 Jun 2008)

princess bride

excellent movie

....

how about "Junior, look what you've done!"


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 Jun 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade?

Said by one of my all time favorite actors Sean Connery? 

PS, he is also an uncredited King Richard in Robin Hood Price Of Thieves


----------



## Sigger (9 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Said by one of my all time favorite actors Sean Connery?



Too bad he enjoys retirement too much.. gotta love those dry martinis.

next!


----------



## MedTechStudent (9 Jun 2008)

"In this family we do not solve our problems by hitting people!"
"No Dad in this family we *shoot* them!"

Filmed two min from my house  ;D


----------



## Sigger (9 Jun 2008)

Really? American Violence was filmed there? cool! Did you see Viggo?


----------



## MedTechStudent (9 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Really? American Violence was filmed there? cool! Did you see Viggo?



Nope, *A History Of* Violence was filmed in Milbrook right near where I live, and ya I got his autograph and got to look star struck.   

Close enough though, your go!


----------



## Sigger (9 Jun 2008)

Gyarr, I knew I was off...

one of the greatest movies ever:

"Alright, you primitive screw-heads, listen up! See this? This is my boomstick! - It's a twelve-gauge, double-barreled Remington. S-Mart's top of the line. You can find this in the sporting goods department. That's right, this sweet baby was made in Grand Rapids, Michigan. Retails for about $109.95. It's got a walnut stock, cobalt-blue steel, and a hair trigger. That's right... shop smart. Shop S-Mart... You got that?!!"


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2008)

I knos this one - Army of Darkness part 3.....


----------



## MedTechStudent (9 Jun 2008)

Meh I liked the Evil Dead ones better...

EDIT: I got beat to the post

Can't remember where on earth I watched that.  :-\

Certainly not when it came out cause I would have only been like 3 me thinks.


YOUR UP Old!


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2008)

HaHa! >

"I need a vacation"


----------



## Sigger (9 Jun 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I knos this one - Army of Darkness part 3.....



To be picky, It is the 1st and only army of darkness. Evil Dead I and II though. But whos asking.
The first ones are better, but I figured "Hail to the king baby" would be too easy.


----------



## Sigger (9 Jun 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> HaHa! >
> 
> "I need a vacation"



Vacation ?


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2008)

Nope :skull:
try again


----------



## kincanucks (9 Jun 2008)

_I am great at free throws. Seriously, free throws are, like, my best thing._


----------



## Strike (9 Jun 2008)

Semi-Pro


My turn:

"How's ?????" 
"He's in the freezer." 
"Did you say, 'Cool off.'? 
"No' I didn't say anything, actually." 
"It's a shame." 
"There was bit earlier on that you missed when I distracted him with the cuddly monkey. And then I said, 'Playtime's over.', and I hit him with the Peace Lily." 
"You're off the *(*&%$ chain!"


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jun 2008)

Hot Fuzz?


----------



## Sigger (9 Jun 2008)

Did OldSolduer just get jumped?

"I need a Vacation"


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2008)

Yes I did....


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2008)

So did I, one page ago.


----------



## CougarKing (9 Jun 2008)

"I didn't kill my wife...SO GET OFF MY PLANE!!!!"  ;D


----------



## Lantelin (9 Jun 2008)

"I need a vacation"... 
thats Arnie fron T2


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Jun 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> "I didn't kill my wife...SO GET OFF MY PLANE!!!!"  ;D



Errr, "The Fugitive Of Air force One"?


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Jun 2008)

Lantelin you have the con!! Go for it!!


----------



## Sigger (10 Jun 2008)

Not very good forum etiquette...


----------



## Lantelin (10 Jun 2008)

Hmmm....

"tell him about the twinkie..."


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jun 2008)

Lantelin said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> 
> "tell him about the twinkie..."



"What about the twinkie?"  - Ghostbusters

Next:

"Swoon, I'll catch you."


----------



## Lantelin (10 Jun 2008)

hm, obviously that one was too easy....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> "Swoon, I'll catch you."



The English Patient


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jun 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The English Patient



Yep, your turn.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yep, your turn.



Someone else can take my turn


----------



## Hawk (11 Jun 2008)

"Can I buy a vowel?"


Hawk


----------



## Lantelin (11 Jun 2008)

renniasance man.. danny deveto... that was a great movie 

"are you sure it isnt time for a colorful metaphor?"


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jun 2008)

Lantelin said:
			
		

> renniasance man.. danny deveto... that was a great movie
> 
> "are you sure it isnt time for a colorful metaphor?"



Spock, Star Trek IV:  The Voyage Home.

Next:

"Hey? Lip them? Lip them? What?"


----------



## Thompson_JM (12 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Spock, Star Trek IV:  The Voyage Home.
> 
> Next:
> 
> "Hey? Lip them? Lip them? What?"



Lost in Translation...

ok here's one.


"The front of his face exploded out the back of his skull. He died instantly, the next day."


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 Jun 2008)

Lol Hot Rod

"David, Smell The Glove is in."   ;D Easy


----------



## Sigger (12 Jun 2008)

Isn that a spinal tap song?


----------



## MedTechStudent (13 Jun 2008)

Lol its a Spinal Tap Album, the line is from the movie "This is Spinal Tap"


----------



## Sigger (16 Jun 2008)

This is from a lesser known movie based on a even lesser known TV series. They are amazing! Definate gems.

"You all wanna be looking very intently at your own belly buttons. I see a head start to rise, violence is going to ensue. Probably guessed we mean to be thieving here but what we're after is not yours. So, let's have no undue fussing."


----------



## Sigger (17 Jun 2008)

No takers?

The movie is called Serenity - based off the TV series Firefly..

How bout:

"My friends, you bow to no one"


----------



## Jorkapp (17 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> No takers?
> 
> The movie is called Serenity - based off the TV series Firefly..
> 
> ...



Lord of the Rings, The return of the King


----------



## Sigger (17 Jun 2008)

Best moment in cinema history.


----------



## Jorkapp (17 Jun 2008)

I concur.

Here's one:

"No sir, I didn't see you playing with your dolls!"


----------



## adaminc (17 Jun 2008)

Thats Spaceballs, isn't it.


----------



## gaspasser (17 Jun 2008)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> I concur.
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> "No sir, I didn't see you playing with your dolls!"


Bill Murry movie, late '80s...John Laroquette playing with toy grenades and looking thru binos at thefemale showers...oh!!.." Stripes"  ???


----------



## Sigger (18 Jun 2008)

No man.. its totally Spaceballs. Remember, when Darkhelmut is playing with those dolls and that dude walks in?


----------



## Jorkapp (18 Jun 2008)

adaminc got it, it was Spaceballs.


----------



## Sigger (19 Jun 2008)

Hey, AEC Kapp... How did you get to be so good?

oh, and... it is your turn.


----------



## Jorkapp (19 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Hey, AEC Kapp... How did you get to be so good?
> 
> oh, and... it is your turn.



Green vegetables and homework.

Another quote:

"The ice... is gonna break!"

Footnote: The character saying this was played by Christopher Walken.


----------



## Sigger (19 Jun 2008)

Ice harvest?.... man, thats in like every movie.
Suicide Kings??


----------



## Jorkapp (19 Jun 2008)

Not even close. This movie was released before I was born.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jun 2008)

Hazard a guess:

"The Dead Zone:


----------



## Sigger (19 Jun 2008)

Oh poo... I forgot about that one..
Good one OldSolduer


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jun 2008)

My Turn?


----------



## Sigger (19 Jun 2008)

I would say.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jun 2008)

"Wos is lost Hans? Wos is lost?"


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Jun 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> "Wos is lost Hans? Wos is lost?"


Die Hard?


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jun 2008)

Nope Rockpainter.....


----------



## Sigger (19 Jun 2008)

Hans.. as in Hans Solo ?


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jun 2008)

Hans is a name yes....but not Han Solo


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Jun 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> "Wos is lost Hans? Wos is lost?"



The Eagle Has Landed?


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jun 2008)

Not the one I was thinking of.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jun 2008)

The Devils Brigade?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Jun 2008)

Perhaps "The Longest Day"?  

Was ist los?  What's the matter?
German sentries, a French girl with bicycle, train tracks and Free French parachutists comes to mind.


----------



## CougarKing (1 Nov 2008)

Man with Russian accent: "We have started nuclear holocaust!!!!!" > ;D


----------



## TCBF (1 Nov 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> "Wos is lost Hans? Wos is lost?"



- The Dirty Dozen?


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Nov 2008)

sounds good,.,,,your turn....just about every WWII movie made in the 60's


----------



## TCBF (1 Nov 2008)

- "I see you whittled them down a bit"


----------



## leroi (2 Nov 2008)

TCBF,

Is it -"Sahara?"  

I'm thinking of the Humphrey Bogart version.



edited to indicate which question I'm answering...


----------



## CougarKing (2 Nov 2008)

I see no one has any idea so far about the movie quote I mentioned in the previous page.  : Oh well.


----------



## leroi (2 Nov 2008)

CD,

How about giving us a hint--or is that against the rules?


----------



## CougarKing (2 Nov 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> CD,
> 
> How about giving us a hint--or is that against the rules?



Alright it's from a 1950s/60s era movie. And it's spoken by some guy with a Russian accent, IIRC. hehehehe. It does not involve a real war per se but does involve the US military directly. Any more clues about which service would be a dead giveaway. ;D


----------



## OldTanker (2 Nov 2008)

Dr. Strangelove?


----------



## CougarKing (2 Nov 2008)

CORRECT!!!! ;D Good job tanker!!!


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Nov 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Man with Russian accent: "We have started nuclear holocaust!!!!!" > ;D





			
				OldTanker said:
			
		

> Dr. Strangelove?





			
				CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> CORRECT!!!! ;D Good job tanker!!!



Are you sure? The phrase doesn't appear in searches of the script - http://www.scifiscripts.com/scripts/strangelove.txt


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Nov 2008)

This may be too easy....

"Have a little faith, baby, have a little faith."


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> This may be too easy....
> 
> "Have a little faith, baby, have a little faith."



Kelly's Heroes?


----------



## George Wallace (2 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Kelly's Heroes?



Donald Sutherland as Oddball.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Nov 2008)

Correct and correct PMM and George!


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2008)

"Most things in life, good and bad, just kinda' happen to ya'."


----------

